# Stefan's Megaminx Last Layer



## Erik (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi how does Stefan Pochmann do the last layer of the megaminx, in a 1:28 movie of him I saw that he only had 1 edge of the ll oriented correctly and then he oriented all the rest of the minx, how?


----------



## Stefan (Aug 27, 2006)

That was a coincidence. The alg is only supposed to orient the edges but it accidentally oriented the corners, too. Not lucky for me, though, since I do edge permutation next which mis-oriented the corners again.

Also...
http://www.stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/speedsolving/megaminx/


----------



## Erik (Aug 28, 2006)

I just saw your site after posting the post thingy. The way I do the last layer must be inferiour to grant's method since I'm slower on the last layer (well, the rest a bit too, but most on ll). When did you change the look of your site by the way? It looks neat now!
Erik


----------



## chiperten (Aug 29, 2006)

I just got a megaminx today and solved it using only the beginners method I learned that came with my rubiks 25th anniversary cube. I love this puzzle.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Erik_@Aug 28 2006, 09:01 PM
> *When did you change the look of your site by the way? It looks neat now!*



Just recently. And thanks . My dark ages are over.


----------



## chiperten (Aug 29, 2006)

Do you put silicon lubricant in your megaminx. It doesn't say anything about it on your page for making a faster dodecahedron.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 29, 2006)

Yes I do. Will add it to my page.


----------



## chiperten (Sep 3, 2006)

And I was wondering about the springs you got for your megaminx.. is there any chance I could paypal you some money and you could send me a set for my megaminx. I have finger burn from turning this stiff tiled puzzle and I'd like to work it into a speed minx.


----------

